# Added Sean Castonguay (Flobanez) to the Jukebox



## Chris (Apr 14, 2005)

3 Tracks.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, Chris Thanks! 
It's "Shawn" BTW.
Those recordings are like '99 or something.
Enjoy.
I emailed you 2 more mp3s if you can post them.
I like your tunes on the jukebox. Great stuff!


----------

